# Whole Venison Backstrap...



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

...done on the grill yesterday.
Marinated a couple hours with 1/2 cup Olive Oil, a tablespoon of soy sauce, a tablespoon of Montreal Steak Seasoning, and a splash of Balsamic Vinegar. Then cooked for about 45 minutes or so to a medium doneness..
YUM YUM..


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

looks excellent


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

jimbob,
It looks YUMMMMY.......!


----------

